# Quad injection ---> SERIOUS pain around knee



## TNH (Apr 1, 2011)

Injected my right quad yesterday for the first time around 10am and was fine. Trained hamstrings later that day and was also fine. I started feeling pain around 1 after my workout.

This morning it is much worse and have been struggling to walk, ie: took me a couple of mins just to get up the stairs.

Its strange because there is no pain around the injection site but intense pain around my knee.

Any ideas about what this could be and what I should do? Before this I have just used my glute to inject and have had no problems.


----------



## TNH (Apr 1, 2011)

bump


----------



## U-NIT (Mar 4, 2011)

I had this... Both knee's thou... couldn't move for days! Going in about 4-5 days, nothing you can do, i used all kinds of creams n stuff and hot baths and had my mate do all kinds of stuff to do but nope, just wait!!


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi,

What was it you injected? and how much

Last week I stuck 1ml Tren in my left upper quad and strangely I had pain down my leg and around my knee too!!

Im very experienced in jabs, so I know what Im doing before anyone decides to comment otherwise....... I put on a big bag of peas for an hour woke up the next day and the pain had almost gone... I think it depends what your injecting and how much, mind you thats not to say you didnt do it wrong???????

Give it a try mate.


----------



## TNH (Apr 1, 2011)

I injected 2ml test e at 250mg/ml, around 3/4 up my quad and about 1.5 inch from center.

It feels like my whole quad muscle has gone numb, cant contract it or tense it. I'm using an ice pack now which seems to help abit.

Is this a sign that I'm better off not injecting quads or just a coincidence?


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

i do get that pain after intense leg workout.. so mayby its just muscle fibres are broken :\ i have never done roids but ..


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

U-NIT said:


> I had this... Both knee's thou... couldn't move for days! Going in about 4-5 days, nothing you can do, i used all kinds of creams n stuff and hot baths and had my mate do all kinds of stuff to do but nope, just wait!!


x2 i bet it's underground gear you have?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I had had that quiet a few times, just have to man your way through it, can be uncomfortable but was worth it for gains!

I think some one told me its to do with hitting a nyptic gland or something roughly like that, sure someone on here knows more, maybe Mars


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/67355-still-pain-after-quad-injection.html

See 2nd post and see if that helps


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

BIG BUCK said:


> x2 i bet it's underground gear you have?


I rekon I could have a good stab at what lab it was as well..... but I wont lol


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

europharma caused me some pain.


----------



## Thestrict (Mar 10, 2011)

I had the same last week. 1ml blend of test p, tren a, mast p, fine for 8hours, then from 4" below the injection site down to knee was swollen, couldn't bend leg, walking was hard. I put it down to the fact I haven't done gear for 3/4 years and my body was trying to reject it. 3days and it was clear, able to train legs on the third day.

Looking forward to starting the course properly, hopefully without this every time.


----------



## TNH (Apr 1, 2011)

Bump for any further ideas, still unable to walk or move around much and its very painful if I try to!! :cursing:


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

ice pack and iburofen, in a week it'll be fine, if not goto the docs. Nothing else you can do unless you goto the docs sooner.


----------



## TNH (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replys everyone, stilll struggling to walk properly lol...

Do you think this is due to the gear used (500mg test e by Gen-Shi labs) or the fact that it was the first time I injected my quad?

I'm thinking about whether or not I should complain to my source.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

i'd only shoot 1ml into my quad from now on.


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

I used to love quad injections when shooting no more than 1ml of a product such as Omna or Deca.

Recently ive been shooting 2.5ml of a blend of compounds such as test400, test p, tren, masteron and deca. The pain has been unbelievable. It starts at the glute and i can literally feel it all the way down to my feet.

The problem, as i can see it, is with these UGL products that cause a lot of swelling at site.

If you Google the position of the sciatic nerve in the leg, you can see it runs alongside the lateral quad and perhaps its this swelling, caused by the gear, that is pressing on this nerve and causing some sort of sciatica.


----------



## yeti (Apr 16, 2011)

I had pain and lump by knee with rohm npp found warming the oil and injecting mega slow helped strange cause same gear in glute was nearly pip free


----------



## Wolf (Jun 7, 2005)

TNH said:


> I injected 2ml test e at 250mg/ml, around 3/4 up my quad and about 1.5 inch from center.
> 
> It feels like my whole quad muscle has gone numb, cant contract it or tense it. I'm using an ice pack now which seems to help abit.
> 
> Is this a sign that I'm better off not injecting quads or just a coincidence?


I've had this same thing this week mate, did 3ml in right quad on monday (combination of sust, test p and mast e) and couldnt walk properly for 4 days, felt a twinge when jabbing like i was very close to a nerve maybe a similar thing. All better now anyway though still looks a tad swollen.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Wolf said:


> I've had this same thing this week mate, did 3ml in right quad on monday (combination of sust, test p and mast e) and couldnt walk properly for 4 days, felt a twinge when jabbing like i was very close to a nerve maybe a similar thing. All better now anyway though still looks a tad swollen.


wow, 3ml in ya quad! no wonder it hurt after, even 2ml of pharma gear hurts me after but 1 ml i can't feel a thing, i've choosen to inject everyday and have no pip.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

I only use short-estered compounds.

Like Big Buck, I choose to pin every day with small amounts (up to 1ml max) and have never had any pip ever *in my delts.*

However, the same gear hurt like hell when jacked into my quad in higher quantities.


----------



## Viol8 (Apr 13, 2011)

I had the exact same issue last week.

Jabbed 250mg Sus and 100mg Deca in my right quad.

The next day it felt like the pin was still stuck in my quad. Pain ran from the middle of my quad to my knee. The pain around my knee was the worst.

Solution : Used an anti-inflamatory and a mild pain killer and the pain was almost gone the next day.

I know the feeling, its crap but try some anti's and you will find some relief!

Also try and ensure that the pin does not press on the side or bottom of the amp too much when drawing out the gear. Can make the tip of the needle blunt and harder to jab.

My2c!

Cheers!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Well I have crippled myself for the past 3 days now. First chronic pip I've had in years, all because I was in a hurry, didn't warm gear, or massage area after...Serves my right really as sloppy injection procedure can be the breaking of ones training schedule. Lucky I'm on a 2 week break.

Now going to gingerly hobble down to the pub, eveyone thinking I've twisted my knee...


----------



## Umry (Jun 17, 2010)

I felt the same on my 2nd jab of ROHM Test E.. The pain (felt like it was swollen) dissapeared after 2 days. Make sure you massage the area well after jabbing. I walk up and down the stairs a few times.


----------



## UltimateP (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok, so I realise I'm way late to this post, but it is what I'm dealing with so may help someone out in the future. I injected 2ml tren, 1ml eq and 1ml test e in my left quad today, all in one big pin. ( I regularly do big 6ml pins on wed and sat) I never have any issues and I didn't think I had one this time either. About 30 mins after pinning I started getting waves of pain through my knee. Started out pretty bad but got to the point of unbearable pain, like as bad as when I had kidney stones!!! I packed it up at the gym and made it home ok. Then I took 3x20mg morphines I have (for kidney stones) still no pain relief, I should mention I have no swelling or tightness at all. It's been about an hour and a half since I got home and the length of waves between the pain is increasing and so is the intensity. From what I can work out is that I got some (maybe all) of the oil between my quad muscles and it worked its way to my knee where it's causing trouble. Will update if it doesn't get better quickly, just want others googling this to know that if you can fight through the pain it does get better. If you have to do what I did and scream it out lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

See G-Mans post above...

This happens every now and again bud, this is a cut and paste from the sticky section above a post by Redman on PIP:

2) Hitting the lymphatic system.

Hitting the lymphatic system is very rare. The lymphatic system is as vast as the circulatory system but the standard injection sights (Glute, ventro-glute, medial delts and vastus lateralis) are generally void of lymphatic nodes. If a lymph node is hit with an injection pain is likely to be severe and edema vast. The swelling will come on very fast and be extensive. It is also likely to "travel" along the lymph system to the next lymph gland. This is most noticeable with a vastus lateralis shot where the swelling tracks down toward the back of the knee. Unlike the edema experienced with tissue irritation (within the muscle only) the edema with a lymphatic puncture will be both inter and intra-muscular with a moderate amount of swelling just underneath the skin giving it a softer puffy feel. This can be tested for by pressing the swollen area with your finger, if in indent remains you have a more systematic edema and more than just local tissue irreation. The other most noticeable difference is that the swelling should not be warm/hot to touch.

Ice and ibuprofen may help. The affected area must be rested and the patient can expect pain and swelling to start to disperse after 72 hours and last at least 10 days. The painful area must not be massaged.

 Like this


----------



## MrWolf (Apr 26, 2015)

I regularly put 4ml into my quads. Have put 5ml in a few times. I remember using BSI stuff back a few years ago injecting it 4ml/5ml at a time, and eventually I had this wicked agitation/infection. Knee completely swollen, couldn't tell quad from knee. Couldn't lift it, move it. The only position that wasn't painful (I say painful and not "uncomfortable", because this was some pretty serious pain) was on my back in bed, and having my leg slightly elevated. Was like that for around 7 days, wasn't fully healed for 2 weeks. Really done me over.

I should add, most I put in my quads now is 2ml, short esters. Can't afford to have anywhere near that kind of PIP again.


----------



## Samdb (Dec 2, 2015)

Had the same thing with my first ever pin, probably because I could feel the oil inside me. Give it 5 days and if it's still an issue seek medical aid.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

So someone may have answered and chimed in but it's just oil compressing nerves.

ive had pip in my quad and my whole knee has swollen up front to back and I couldn't bend it for days on end. Was puffy for 5-6 days and then went down.

ibuprofen 400mg 3x day will help big time.


----------



## bruins (Nov 4, 2015)

Viol8 said:


> I had the exact same issue last week.
> 
> Jabbed 250mg Sus and 100mg Deca in my right quad.
> 
> ...


 Or even better just change the pin on the needle after u have loaded it


----------

